# 2.5 Nano--RCS tank now



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks good! Quick question, in the first picture, what is the long plant in the mid-left of the tank?


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks.

The plant is this:
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...&um=1&hl=en&rlz=1C1GGLS_en___US369&tbs=isch:1

The one in our tank is in bad shape so you cant notice the leafs good.
But its a nice plant.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

D'cecilia said:


> *Questions:*
> The under part of the UG carpet is super gunky and dirty, like i said
> it was grown emersed so im sure it accumulated lots of dirt and other stuff.
> Every time i try to get rid off of plants underneath the healthy ones, i cant
> ...


You'd be able to remove everything and replant, but the HC and the UG would need to recarpet. Seeing as they are most likely accustomed to your water parameters by this point, I'm sure it wouldn't take too long. I had to deal with the dying undergrowth on HC, I didn't have it happen to UG but the undergrowth on that stuff does take a bit to green up. Just trim the healthy stuff off the dead stuff, replant and sit it out. I've gotta say, very brave to grow UG in such a small tank. I grew it in a 5.4g and afte it started growing well, trimming was a pain!


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Haha, well the only thing hard about trimming is that my hand is as wide as 
the tank and i have no room to really move  Is that what you are refering to?
or is there something worst awaiting me, 

We will most likely do the re-planting either tomorrow or Friday, and hopefully
we can save most of the UG, all the Baby tears look good and healthy, and the
Hair grass is just great, so hopefully they wont take the change too hard and die on me.

Any other comments/suggestions/ideas you guys have?
We are open to anything at this point.
The only thing we wanna stay away from is DW.


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Nah the actual trimming for UG is easy, cut it just like grass! But it's the pieces that float around your tank for, well, ever, that are the pain! I only trimmed mine once in the ~4 months I had it running, and that was about 1.5 months in. Till the day I rescaped, I was finding bits of the UG everywhere.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

So we trimmes and replanted and planted some new plants, it still
looks kinda gunky at the bottom, but we didnt want to get rid of too much
soil, hopefully the plants settle in soon, there is alot of pearling though.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

This tank has been to hell and back. It got an algae attack really bad, so we
rinsed the aquasoil nicely, and cleaned and re-arranged all the plants, but it
the plants started to look really bad, we lost all the UG, HC, and hairgrass.

But now we re-scpaed and moved the tank to one of the DIY ones i made
a couple weeks ago, and here is what is left. The only thing that has been
growing really nicely is the Rotala R. and the lawn marsh pennyworht.

Its my camera, so the shots came out really bad, the tank looks alot
nice in person, i will have nicer pictures next week sometime.

FTS, water still kinda cloudy.









Lawn marsh p.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the how the tank looks at the moment.

The Hygro looks kinda too big though, might have to trim it down a bit.
We also got a bunch of cherry's, they all look great!

Full tank shot

























This thing is growing like crazy and looks really nice. Rotala r i think.


















Some shots of the cherry, they are really hard to photograph though.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

The tank is looking awsome at the moment.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Another picture.


----------



## g33tar (Jan 8, 2010)

Looking good!


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Some more pictures.
Just trimmed the Rotala and the Hygro. nothign else is new.


----------



## ClPat (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice tank, your shrimp must love it. But is it me or is the hydrocotyle not growing?


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks. 


Is that the lawn marsh pennyworth or what???
If so, then yeah it has been growing, it stays that small, it got really bright green
and its sending new plants under the gravel.
its not like those bigger leaved ones that get really big.


----------



## mgdmirage (Mar 30, 2009)

Looking good!


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Thank you 

Do you guys think i could put a rock or someting int here??

It looks kind of odd, dont' reallyl ike the set up. 
Might end up taking out the Hygro and replacgin it whit soem kind
of smaller stem plant.

Any ofyou have comments on how to improve the set up?


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

mgdmirage said:


> Looking good!


agreed! looks nice.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

Very nice!

I do like rocks and/or driftwood - something to anchor the tank.

I like the rock you had in the beginning. It may be too big w/ all the plants you have now?


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

thank you both 

Yeah the rocks are kinda big, i just don't know where to go from here whit this set 
up, im probably going to the LFS tomorrow, hopefully i find some nice plants, or
at least a fish to swim around in there, the tanks has been up for weeks and still
have no fish, since i moved the guppy i had in there. Thinking about maybe a 
scarlet badis, or a dwarf puffer. or a couple ottos'.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Well i put some rocks in this baby.
Please, you aquascapers, help me out here. 
I am not convinced whit this set up either.










I am certainly going to replace the Hygro whit anotehr stem plant,
but other than that i dont know what else to do.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Well since no one gave me any more ideas  
I just kept it as it was, its looking pretty good,
plants are doing good i think.

What do you guys think?


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

I think it looks great good growth you got. Nice journal. The only thing I would remove is the tiny rock that is dead center of the tank.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks 

Haha, yeah, kinda distracting right???
;P


----------



## MARIMOBALL (Mar 18, 2007)

Every thing else looks great. The different textures of the plants work well. the left needs more time to grow. But you can start trying out your plant triming skill on the right.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Ok, this tank is getting smaller and smaller every day 
whit the growth im getting, i think i could scape a bigger tank
in a much better way, cus this one is too small and its hard
to make it look good. But here are some pictures of how it looks
like now.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

We got some Rotala Macranda "narrow Leaf", or Rotala magenta.
It only has two stems whit the bigger leafs, i read that its a 
mutation, so it's mostly narrow leaf, but will shoot out some
bigger leafs also. It has a really nice red color, nice plant,
hope we can revive it from being half dead.

What do you guys think?
The plant in the front right is just tiger hygro, that thing is growing
wonderfully, it grows really fast, but its just green, i think it is not
getting either enough light or nutrients.

The rununculus inundatus is also growing really long stems due to
lack of light, kinda sucks, but is still a great looking plant.

The other rotala is doing great, grows really fast, but its also a green,
which is why i got the other rotala, there was too much green in there 

COmments/suggestions welcome.


----------



## D'cecilia (Jun 12, 2009)

Here is the new space, hopefully this gets your attention.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking good!


----------

